# salty update



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Recent changes, well I took out my coral decor that held my airstone because it was collecting crap and the snails were not cleaning it so I just put the air stone in their by itself then I added a couple more peices of live rock and a tiger snail. I have like 3 snails a chromis and clownfish and they are all doing well and it looks better. I got some of that green plant stuff out because it was massively growing the kind the seahorse use to latch on to. So all in all it looks really good. I will try to start upgrading soon


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

pics mate??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Keep some green stuff (caulerpa?), it collects nitrates and helps keep a healthy tank. As you remove pieces of it you are effectively moving out waste, if you remove all of it, it can't help you anymore! But you can get by without if that's not your taste.

Definitely need pics.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I do have calerpa left in my tank it was just taking over my tank. I will try to get pics this weekand, I am kinda busy with work and school


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I do have calerpa left in my tank it was just taking over my tank. I will try to get pics this weekand, I am kinda busy with work and school


thats why you have rcr..for taking some pictures :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is trying to setup his comp business at the moment so between his fulltime job and that we both are kinda busy, I will see what I can do though


----------

